# NE Ohio crappie advice



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Ive been looking to get out for some crappie to fill the freezer before I put the boat away. Ive been out twice with nearly no success which isn't a surprise considering my relative inexperience with these fish. Just looking to fill the freezer and have a change of pace for hunting season instead of just venison and lunch meat. Hoping Chaunc or one of you other guys might be able to point me in the right direction and help me get on some slabs in NE Ohio soon. Thanks in advance for any advice you guys might have.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Last report I got was they were catching them off the causway at Mosquito...And you may be able to catch under the Rock Springs Road ....bridge at West Branch....Good Luck......JIM.....


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

If you have a PA permit, come over to shenango one day this week. I thought the temps were going to be in the upper 50's today so i went out. Man was it cold .... all day. Still managed to catch 25 keepers out of 40 something fish. Decided i didn't want to clean anything under 11" so i released 11 at the shoreline. 14 keepers is plenty. Let me know if you're coming and i'll help put you on some fish.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

the heck with fishin ,,ill be over for supper!!!!!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Well dog...... come on over.  Did it again today.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks for the help guys. Chaunc, how far is shenango from cleveland area im not familiar with it. I dont have a PA license but it'd be worth a one day license to get on some fish for the day assuming they have those.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Shenango lake is only about 35 miles from Youngstown, across I-80 E. Exit 1N and stay on Rt 18. It will take you right too the lake. There is a one day permit but it's real expensive. http://www.fish.state.pa.us/faqlice.htm#3


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

chaunc, i don't think i will ever get tired of seeing that sink...lol


----------

